# SFG



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 13, 2020)

Shun-Fa Golden is a primary hybrid between hangianum 'Hang118' x malipoense 'Bear'.
This is my third plant of this hybrid to bloom. 
The first one was about the same size as this, and the second one was about half the size and not so fragrant. 

The photo doesn't do justice as the flower is really impressive in person. Just the sheer size of it and the fragrance!  
The length of the flower is vertically 20cm and horizontally 18cm. 
Unfortunately, it is not iron-clad flat, but I enjoy having this flower around. 
The fragrance is strong enough to be detected just walking by it. Sweet citrus sort of scent. 

I have a second seedling from the same batch which is of the same size as this plant, so I'm looking forward to that one to come into bloom in the near future.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 13, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## KateL (Oct 14, 2020)

I would be delighted to bloom that beast!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 14, 2020)

Very regal.

Hangianums are like the kovachii of the paph world. They increase the size of the hybrids. Unlike kovachii, hangianum actually improves the the shape consistently by rounding many segments.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 14, 2020)

that's a giant.


----------



## blondie (Oct 15, 2020)

Nice one my plant has sat there for a few years and done nothing


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 15, 2020)

Very nice; one of the best hangianum hybrids IMHO. The fragrance is a plus.


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 15, 2020)

wow all i had ever seen before were pale not so pleasantly formed flowers of that cross.... that one makes me wanna get a few... wonder what Sam has... hmmm....


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> that's a giant.


It really is a very large flower. Everyday I look at it, and I don't get tired and still feel impressed by its sheer size alone.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2020)

blondie said:


> Nice one my plant has sat there for a few years and done nothing


Is it a young seedling?? Check on the roots if anythings is left. Or you meant it is just slow? 
I bought this plant and one other from the same batch as mid to large sized seedling at about 8inch wide from leaf tip to leaf tip. 
They are not the best growers when it comes to speed (malipoense isn't the fastest grower, but hangianum is known for being extra slow), but both my plants grew steadily in the last three years. 
Each leaf is now at over 20cm. So the plant is quite large.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> wow all i had ever seen before were pale not so pleasantly formed flowers of that cross.... that one makes me wanna get a few... wonder what Sam has... hmmm....



All three I've bloomed so far have been of good quality. Only the second plant had rather smallish flower with mild scent. 
But two out of three have been large flowers with strong scent! Not too bad. I recommend you grab any seedling you can find!


----------



## blondie (Oct 16, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Is it a young seedling?? Check on the roots if anythings is left. Or you meant it is just slow?
> I bought this plant and one other from the same batch as mid to large sized seedling at about 8inch wide from leaf tip to leaf tip.
> They are not the best growers when it comes to speed (malipoense isn't the fastest grower, but hangianum is known for being extra slow), but both my plants grew steadily in the last three years.
> Each leaf is now at over 20cm. So the plant is quite large.



Roots are all good I am finding this hybrid even slower than its parents so far its flowering size. Sits there looking happy and health ut being lazy lol


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 16, 2020)

Do not underestimate how big SFG can get. Congrats on the enormous flower!


----------



## Guldal (Oct 17, 2020)

Gorgeous giant!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 17, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Do not underestimate how big SFG can get. Congrats on the enormous flower!View attachment 22706



Wow~ that one has grown into a tight clump! 
My first SFG is fortunately quite compact even after having accumulated a few growths over the years, but this plant in this post is only a single growth blooming for the first time, yet the leaf is about 9in long on average! 
It might stay at this size or more likely, it will grow even bigger. Yikes!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 17, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Gorgeous giant!



I enjoy looking at it everyday!  and the scent is so good!!


----------



## Guldal (Oct 17, 2020)

Is SFG easier to grow and bloom as either parents? Or is it the same agonizing slow story?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 17, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Is SFG easier to grow and bloom as either parents? Or is it the same agonizing slow story?


I can't say much about hangianum as I have only one small seedling. So far, I would say the growth rate isn't any worse or better than typical paphiopedilum seedling of similar age. 

Now, SFG, I also have very limited experience, but my first one grows and blooms reliably. It blooms at least every other year. It has bloomed one year after another in the past. Even better than malipoense for me in this regard. 
The other SFG, I gave away after blooming it once. This current plant, I plan on keeping for a few years and see how it behaves.
I believe that you have to bloom paphs two three times before being able to tell how it behaves.
I've had plants that were super slow in the beginning, but once blooming once or twice, it started to pick up the speed quite a bit. Quite surprising!!


----------



## scottbjd (Oct 18, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I can't say much about hangianum as I have only one small seedling. So far, I would say the growth rate isn't any worse or better than typical paphiopedilum seedling of similar age.
> 
> Now, SFG, I also have very limited experience, but my first one grows and blooms reliably. It blooms at least every other year. It has bloomed one year after another in the past. Even better than malipoense for me in this regard.
> The other SFG, I gave away after blooming it once. This current plant, I plan on keeping for a few years and see how it behaves.
> ...


I have a few Wossner China Moon (hangianum x armeniacum) that are so far very slow but they may still be adjusting from import from Taiwan. Do you have this one?


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 19, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Wow~ that one has grown into a tight clump!
> My first SFG is fortunately quite compact even after having accumulated a few growths over the years, but this plant in this post is only a single growth blooming for the first time, yet the leaf is about 9in long on average!
> It might stay at this size or more likely, it will grow even bigger. Yikes!!


Ugh, I'm jealous. The one in my pic has 11in leaves. On the bright side, it has four spikes developing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 19, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Ugh, I'm jealous. The one in my pic has 11in leaves. On the bright side, it has four spikes developing.


Well, I'm jealous because mine only has one blooming fan at a time. It now has two new growths, so it may start blooming with two, but it remains to be seen. 
Wow~ can't wait to see four giant flowers open all at once. I'm thinking the flowers might be fighting one another for space since they are so big. You're talking about the FCC clone, right?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 19, 2020)

scottbjd said:


> I have a few Wossner China Moon (hangianum x armeniacum) that are so far very slow but they may still be adjusting from import from Taiwan. Do you have this one?


How big is your Wössner China Moon? I grew a few from small (not super small) to medium sized seedling to blooming size. Overall, I don't find them expecially slow compared to other paph seedlings I've tried. 
So far, I have bloomed two plants which came from the same batch. One has proved to be a really good grower&bloomer. It is special since it is my first and best so far. It bloomed for the first time in 2017. Then, it has bloomed a few times since. If you search under this hybrid name, you should be able to find a couple of my older thread on this. 
The sibling plant bloomed around the same time, but it has never bloomed again since. It has two near mature growths at the moment. So, there is a stark difference between these two. 

Now, I have two single growth seedling in sheath, which I'm very excited about. I have sold a few large seedlings last year, but kept three to myself. Two of those are now in sheath. The other one is far behind these two, but I kept it because the leaves are extra pretty compared to many other plants of this cross I've seen. 

I have quite a few hangianum primary hybrids, and I would say Liberty Taiwan( x micranthum) has been the slowest for me. 
Good luck with yours!


----------



## scottbjd (Oct 19, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> How big is your Wössner China Moon? I grew a few from small (not super small) to medium sized seedling to blooming size. Overall, I don't find them expecially slow compared to other paph seedlings I've tried.
> So far, I have bloomed two plants which came from the same batch. One has proved to be a really good grower&bloomer. It is special since it is my first and best so far. It bloomed for the first time in 2017. Then, it has bloomed a few times since. If you search under this hybrid name, you should be able to find a couple of my older thread on this.
> The sibling plant bloomed around the same time, but it has never bloomed again since. It has two near mature growths at the moment. So, there is a stark difference between these two.
> 
> ...


My WCM I would say are large seedlings about 15cm total span. I expect two to take off soon but I might lose the third one unless it makes roots.
I have seen the post to mentioned, I reread it every few months lol.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 20, 2020)

scottbjd said:


> My WCM I would say are large seedlings about 15cm total span. I expect two to take off soon but I might lose the third one unless it makes roots.
> I have seen the post to mentioned, I reread it every few months lol.



The average leaf length on my blooming size WCM is about 5-7in. One of the two seedlings currently in spike is the largest with each leaf about 1-2inch longer than the average. I hope it would also have even a larger flower!
Your plant might be large to near blooming size.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 20, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Well, I'm jealous because mine only has one blooming fan at a time. It now has two new growths, so it may start blooming with two, but it remains to be seen.
> Wow~ can't wait to see four giant flowers open all at once. I'm thinking the flowers might be fighting one another for space since they are so big. You're talking about the FCC clone, right?


Unfortunately, I have no intention of letting it bloom haha. This isn't the fcc one, but its sibling. I've done a sib cross to line breed them and get rid of some of the unpredictability in their flower quality. 
As for this clone, it doubles reliably every year, so I'll let it bloom after 2 more cycles with 16 flowers.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 20, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Unfortunately, I have no intention of letting it bloom haha. This isn't the fcc one, but its sibling. I've done a sib cross to line breed them and get rid of some of the unpredictability in their flower quality.
> As for this clone, it doubles reliably every year, so I'll let it bloom after 2 more cycles with 16 flowers.


Oh, wow~ It is such a great grower!! Have you used this particular plant in breeding to hopefully confer this amazing quality? What do flowers look like on this one? I'm sure quite nice? I think you sort of mentioned it before that it was very nice, just not by award standpoint or something along that line.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 20, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Oh, wow~ It is such a great grower!! Have you used this particular plant in breeding to hopefully confer this amazing quality? What do flowers look like on this one? I'm sure quite nice? I think you sort of mentioned it before that it was very nice, just not by award standpoint or something along that line.


Both Fricka ( this clone) and Wotan (the FCC clone in my avatar) CAN look awesome, but I've found it's very hit or miss and the stars have to align. For that reason, I don't consider my fcc to be my best plant. I've sib crossed the two. Here's Fricka when it's behaving. Sometimes it's too floppy, other times it's too cuppy.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 20, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Both Fricka ( this clone) and Wotan (the FCC clone in my avatar) CAN look awesome, but I've found it's very hit or miss and the stars have to align. For that reason, I don't consider my fcc to be my best plant. I've sib crossed the two.



So are you going to name the progeny Roßweiße, Grimgerde, Siegrune, Helmwige, Schwertleite, Waltraute, Ortlinde, and Gerhilde? (That was as long as the whole ring cycle...)


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 20, 2020)

All the awardable ones will be named after characters from the ring cycle lol. But we should give Happypaphy his thread back.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you for the photo. I personally prefer Fricka. Some might ding it for those toothy petals, but overall shape is fuller and more stable to my liking. And that tessellation is very much my taste rather than stripes as in my flower.

I think pretty much all my hangianum (and even emersonii) hybrids have a tendency to have the sides of the dorsal roll back with time.
I will be curious to see how mine on this thread will behave in the future blooming, and I'm sure it may not look the same every time.
My first one looked very different from its initial bloom to the next. Since that second bloom, it has been more or less the same in its size & shape. and less issues, but minor cut is always there on the dorsal, which is quite annoying.
I really appreciate the fragrance, though. So pleasant day and night!

I only hope that this plant will grow on well without giving me too much headache.


----------

